# GT #70: Phoenix Suns (47-22) @ Detroit Pistons (49-20) - 3/24



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Detroit Pistons (49-20) vs Phoenix Suns (47-22) 
* 

*When: Monday, 7:30EST/4:30PST
TV: NBA TV, LOCAL OR BY ILLEGAL METHOD* 



*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Leandro Barbosa [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Amare Stoudemire [C] Shaquille O'Neal*


*Pistons Projected Starters:* 







































* [PG] Chauncey Billups [SG] Rip Hamilton [SF] Tayshaun Prince [PF] Antonio McDyess [C] Rasheed Wallace * 




<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=DET-SUNS.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/DET-SUNS.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a><a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=SUNS-DET.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/SUNS-DET.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>










*Suns have been placed on ...OH S***... *​


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

*Re: GT #70: Phoenix Suns (47-22) @ Detroit Pistons (49-19) - 3/24*

Suns can take this game but they can't afford many turnovers or to get bigs in foul trouble.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: GT #70: Phoenix Suns (47-22) @ Detroit Pistons (49-19) - 3/24*

Less turnovers, and more quality shots will be needed to stay in with Detroit. We have to watch for Rasheed, he is the X-factor. Everyone else can be slowed down to an extent, but Rasheed will be a tough guard for Amare. Lets hope he has an off game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: GT #70: Phoenix Suns (47-22) @ Detroit Pistons (49-19) - 3/24*

Pistons lost to the Wizards tonight. They might be a little motivated.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: GT #70: Phoenix Suns (47-22) @ Detroit Pistons (49-19) - 3/24*

Shaq shall motor the Suns through Detroit.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

I dont think we will have raja bell back for this game, that will cause a mismatch with LB guarding Hamilton(he is 6'7 and will abuse LB)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Rip will just try and come off screens anyway.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: GT #70: Phoenix Suns (47-22) @ Detroit Pistons (49-19) - 3/24*



Dissonance19 said:


> Pistons lost to the Wizards tonight. They might be a little motivated.


Or they might be a little tired. Let's hope it's the latter.

I think this will be an exciting game decided by 4th quarter execution. I like how we've played in the 4th lately so I like our chances.

By the way, I'd be interested to see Nash, Grant, Diaw, Amare & Shaq start. I think that would be a good matchup for Detroit's starting 5. It would also give us more fire power off the bench. Of course, that means Skinner would have to play and we don't want to mess up our 7-man rotation, right?  What do you guys think?


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Revenge time.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

:evil:


ChristopherJ said:


> Revenge time.


Indeed :evil:


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I want the Suns to embarrass them on their home floor the way they got embarrassed in their's awhile back. Send a message to the rest of the league. RAWR!!


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Grant Hill will probably be the most important player for us, along with Barbosa in this game.

I don't see Shaq doing much on the offensive end this game and getting in foul trouble.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

This game for me highlights the absolute ineptitude of the coaching staff. And it's only the first quarter.

We start out in a zone against an outside shooting team. Alright, kind of odd - but whatever. Let's go with it. Sheed nails an open three. Still in the zone. Sheed nails another open three. Still in the zone. Sheed nails his third open three. WHY are we still in a zone? He hits his FOURTH OPEN THREE and we finally drop the zone. That's NOT professional grade coaching, that's not even middle school coaching. When a guy is shooting like that you put someone in his grill and force someone else to prove they can score.

But amazingly we're only down 1 after the first Q. Pretty good start.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Lol, I forgot the game was at 7:30... I'm so used to seeing their games start at 10:00, haha. Anyways, Detroit's up 51-50 at the half. Raja has 3 fouls already >_> Oh, and it seems Hamilton isn't playing tonight for w/e reason.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not sure where all the Suns fans are, but this has been a pretty good game to watch. It's been close pretty much all the way through.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Well I can't really see it, I'm hearing it through an audio link. Apparently the Suns haven't gotten any kind of foul calls in the 4th quarter even though some are quite obvious >_>

Pistons up 96-94 with a minute to go.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice no call on shaq getting hacked...refs gave this one to detroit.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

96-96 with 23 seconds to go and it's Detriot's ball.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

And it's going to OVERTIIIIIIIME!!


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

crimany, the refs handed this game to them on a silver plate. nash was clearly set when billups ran into them. thanks a lot refs, that replay system can't come any sooner.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

AZsportsDude said:


> crimany, the refs handed this game to them on a silver plate. nash was clearly set when billups ran into them. thanks a lot refs, that replay system can't come any sooner.


Absolutely unreal that they could call that a blocking foul. Oh well, I guess I shouldn't be surprised considering they called a SHOOTING foul when Nash wasn't even looking at the hoop on the other end. This game is officiated by monkeys.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

did anyone see why they called a foul on raja? this is one worst officiating ive seen this year. suns should of won this game.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I haven't *****ed about the reffing in a long time, but jesus ****ing christ god almighty............

Refs couldn't get Detroit the win in regulation, so they made sure they finished it up in overtime. No call on Shaq leads to a Detroit run....yay. Then a charged called as block leads to a two point swing. Man....wow. 

Suns also didn't do a few things they needed to successfully win.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Great game, but jesus christ did the Suns get jobbed big time... Some of the worst I've seen all season.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Wooooow... I don't normally complain about the refs because the terrible officiating usually goes both ways, but tonight... Goodness gracious that has got to be one of the ugliest one-sided officiated games I've seen all year. I'm not even upset about the loss because the Suns would have won that game had the officiating been somewhat fair. Yuck.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

suns played well, im pretty happy about that...they really stuck it to detroit at home but made a few costly turnovers and the officiating really helped detroit win this game. onto boston now.


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

Dear Refs, 
Thanks for the win 

Signed 
The Pistons

Wow, I never talk about the officials. I never use excuses and Phoenix doesn't have any, but this game was not officiated well. The officials made some calls that should be reviewed and maybe reprimanded.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

:sadbanana:


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> :sadbanana:


Because a picture's worth a thousand words ^_^


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

It's a loss. They will beat Boston. I guarantee it. (said with that really creepy Men's Warehouse voice)


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

This hurts coz Houston and Lakers won their respective games. So we are tied with Spurs at 5.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> It's a loss. They will beat Boston. I guarantee it. (said with that really creepy Men's Warehouse voice)



lol 

That game guaranteed, by creepy Men's Warehouse Voiceover. I like it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I would've done my normal posting during this, had I not been watching it away from my computer.

I hate games like this. Stings for awhile.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Note: there's a lot of basketball left in this season and the Suns are playing well and in the playoffs. That's all that we need. This year is different from other years in that No 6 CAN beat No 1 in a 7 game series.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Note: there's a lot of basketball left in this season and the Suns are playing well and in the playoffs. That's all that we need. This year is different from other years in that No 6 CAN beat No 1 in a 7 game series.



Mr. Bipolar over here.

Went from the most negative fan, to the most optimistic. ahahah


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seuss said:


> Mr. Bipolar over here.
> 
> Went from the most negative fan, to the most optimistic. ahahah


:lol: I thought the same thing in another thread.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, I did expect a close game. It's just too bad we were outnumbered on the court. The Suns played well so at least this wasn't a step back in terms of the team coming together. 

My only concern (again) is the rotation. Nash and Hill played about 40 minutes each and Shaq played 42. That's a lot for a bunch of middle-aged men. We have the toughest schedule in the West for the remainder of the season. That probably means they'll continue to play heavy minutes until the play-offs because D'Antoni won't use the bench in tight games against tough opponents.

The Pistons, on the other hand, played 11 guys and (regardless of officiating) they beat us. But will D'Antoni change? No. Because it's not about doing the right thing anymore. It's about pride, being stubborn, and as a matter of principle insisting that his 8-man rotation works.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Watching the Warriors last couple of nights, you guys don't like the heavymins/short rotation? You'd be glad that Nelson isn't the coach. Jackson, Ellis, and Davis played 50 to 53 mins tonight. So, most, or all of the game and OT. Ellis just came off a 48 min game the night before.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

hm, it's not just the warriors though - kobe played 52 minutes and lamar played 53. 

i think they just played extra long minutes because it's 1) a tight race in the west (nuggets fighting to just make the playoffs at all) 2) late in the season and 3) a bunch of younger players who are at the peak of their careers. none of the warrior's main rotation players are over 30, whereas the suns have nash/hill/shaq.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Once we have a more set playoff seeding, we'll see less minutes. But it's all about positioning right now. I just hope D'Antoni knows when he needs to stop chasing the #1 seed.....


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

afobisme said:


> none of the warrior's main rotation players are over 30, whereas the suns have nash/hill/shaq.


Exactly. Amare played 41 minutes but he's young. He can handle it. And our 30-something players are past their mid-30's so they're actually closer to 40 than 30.

I can understand though that's it's a real fight right now for playoff positioning. But I don't think the seedings are going to be set until the last game of the season. It's going to be that tight. The only sure things are the Jazz at number 4 (because of a stupid rule) and the Lakers at number 1 (not because they're so much better than everyone else but because their remaining schedule is too easy).


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

afobisme said:


> hm, it's not just the warriors though - kobe played 52 minutes and lamar played 53.
> 
> i think they just played extra long minutes because it's 1) a tight race in the west (nuggets fighting to just make the playoffs at all) 2) late in the season and 3) a bunch of younger players who are at the peak of their careers. none of the warrior's main rotation players are over 30, whereas the suns have nash/hill/shaq.


True, but he does play those 3 around 40 mins a game though. All career highs, except Baron by a min. They get pretty tired though regardless of age. I also read lately Nelson's been giving Baron more of a break for the stretch. Or at least try.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seuss said:


> Once we have a more set playoff seeding, we'll see less minutes. But it's all about positioning right now. I just hope D'Antoni knows when he needs to stop chasing the #1 seed.....


Seeding's might come down to the last game though lol.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Seeding's might come down to the last game though lol.



Yeah, that's what I was thinking.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

That was frustrating...


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Seuss said:


> Mr. Bipolar over here.
> 
> Went from the most negative fan, to the most optimistic. ahahah





Dissonance19 said:


> :lol: I thought the same thing in another thread.


Lol, saaaaaaaaame ^_^

I was thinking to myself... He went from being the "sunsaz" of this forum to a notch below "Amareca." Haha ^_^


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Aylwin said:


> Exactly. Amare played 41 minutes but he's young. He can handle it. And our 30-something players are past their mid-30's so they're actually closer to 40 than 30.
> 
> I can understand though that's it's a real fight right now for playoff positioning. But I don't think the seedings are going to be set until the last game of the season. It's going to be that tight. The only sure things are the Jazz at number 4 (because of a stupid rule) and the Lakers at number 1 (not because they're so much better than everyone else but because their remaining schedule is too easy).


i think the jazz ending up #4 and lakers ending up #1 are not sure things. jazz have a chance to finish higher, but then again they're not playing so hot lately. and lakers, given their history of injures these past 2 seasons, might sustain another injury, who knows.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

afobisme said:


> i think the jazz ending up #4 and lakers ending up #1 are not sure things. jazz have a chance to finish higher, but then again they're not playing so hot lately. and lakers, given their history of injures these past 2 seasons, might sustain another injury, who knows.


Well sure, anything can happen. But I'd be very surprised if the Jazz finish any higher. And the Lakers have already had their share of injuries. I doubt the basketball gods will give them any more significant ones.

For us to get the top spot, we obviously need to overtake the Lakers. But they're mostly at home for the remainder of the season with only the Hornets and Spurs to worry about. On the road, they only have to face the Kings, Blazers and Clippers. That's nothing compared to our 7 road games against the Celtics, Sixers, Nets, Nuggets, Grizzlies, Spurs and Rockets.

Of course, there's still a chance we can overtake the Lakers. But if we don't, I sure hope no one else does either.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Dear Suns fans,

HAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

Sorry, had to get that out. As a Pistons fan I would merely like to state that you guys really need to learn how to bribe the refs. We've got it down to a science.


-Chris.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

Aylwin said:


> Well sure, anything can happen. But I'd be very surprised if the Jazz finish any higher. And the Lakers have already had their share of injuries. I doubt the basketball gods will give them any more significant ones.
> 
> For us to get the top spot, we obviously need to overtake the Lakers. But they're mostly at home for the remainder of the season with only the Hornets and Spurs to worry about. On the road, they only have to face the Kings, Blazers and Clippers. That's nothing compared to our 7 road games against the Celtics, Sixers, Nets, Nuggets, Grizzlies, Spurs and Rockets.
> 
> Of course, there's still a chance we can overtake the Lakers. But if we don't, I sure hope no one else does either.


i don't believe the "it can't get any worse" approach.. because last year it was pretty bad. laker fans thought "we already had 1 year full of years.. it can't get any worse" but then bynum, mihm, gasol, and ariza go down this year.

btw, it's very possible that houston will slip some, and the jazz will take their #3 seed.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

It's not that I believe it can't get any worse for the Lakers. I just don't think we should hang our playoff position chances on the hope that maybe a Laker gets injured. I'd rather hope we become unstoppable and storm through our remaining games. If the Lakers have a few off nights (which I think is more likely) then that'll be good too.

As for Houston, I expect them to slip as well. But I also expect the Hornets, Spurs and of course the Suns to finish with a better record than the Jazz. I really don't think the Jazz are going to overtake 3 out of these 4 teams to move up to 3rd.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Seuss said:


> Mr. Bipolar over here.
> 
> Went from the most negative fan, to the most optimistic. ahahah


That's when they stopped sucking and actually played a whole game!


----------

